# PLEASE HELP !!!!!



## dnyce120586 (Nov 17, 2005)

I WAS INSTALLING BLUE LIGHTS ( WHERE THE LIGHTS TURN ON ON THE DOOR WHEN THE DOOR IS AJAR) AND WAS TRYING TO PRY ONE OF THE LIGHTS OUT WITH A SCREWDRIVER AND ALL OF A SUDDEN THE LIGHTS WENT OUT AND MY RADIO WENT OUT AND THE CLOCK WENT OUT TOO. THOSE ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT I'M SURE THAT WENT OUT AND I CHECKED THE FUSES BUT THEY SEEM TO BE OKAY. I REALLY NEED MY RADIO. CAN SOMEONE HELP FIND WHERE THE SHORTAGE MIGHT BE? (94 MAX)


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

dnyce120586 said:


> I WAS INSTALLING BLUE LIGHTS ( WHERE THE LIGHTS TURN ON ON THE DOOR WHEN THE DOOR IS AJAR) AND WAS TRYING TO PRY ONE OF THE LIGHTS OUT WITH A SCREWDRIVER AND ALL OF A SUDDEN THE LIGHTS WENT OUT AND MY RADIO WENT OUT AND THE CLOCK WENT OUT TOO. THOSE ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT I'M SURE THAT WENT OUT AND I CHECKED THE FUSES BUT THEY SEEM TO BE OKAY. I REALLY NEED MY RADIO. CAN SOMEONE HELP FIND WHERE THE SHORTAGE MIGHT BE? (94 MAX)


if the fuses are ok , then start checking the fusible links, it's got to be either a fuse or fusible link


----------



## dnyce120586 (Nov 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> if the fuses are ok , then start checking the fusible links, it's got to be either a fuse or fusible link


Where should i check? Behind the fuse box or what?(greatly appreciate feedback)


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

There are fuses under your dash and under your hood. Make sure that they are all the appropriate voltage(like 10,15,20etc.... you get it). If it is no fuse or relay, then get a test light and track down the burnt wire, although I suspect that it is a fuse somewhere. Good luck


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> There are fuses under your dash and under your hood. Make sure that they are all the appropriate voltage(like 10,15,20etc.... you get it). If it is no fuse or relay, then get a test light and track down the burnt wire, although I suspect that it is a fuse somewhere. Good luck


those #'s are the AMPERAGE not voltage.
If you have a test light (VERY GOOD investment) you can test them in the fuse block by making sure that both sides of the fuse light up the light.

the fusible links are underhood in the fusebox there. I'm still going with an underdash fuse though, I think one is blown but you can't see the break.


----------

